# Budget Smoking Guide



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking to get some fine quality smokes without having to take out a second mortgage on your house? Look no further. I've assembled a list of some smokes that are favorites and good quality go to sticks by many people. They might not be Padron Anniversaries, Arturo Fuente Opus X, Oliva Serie 'V', Rocky Patel Decade, Don Pepin Garcia My Father, etc. etc. But they are great smokes relative to their price. I'm always on the hunt for good value smokes.

You don't have to spend big to smoke big.

*Quality Budget Smokes*

Here's a list of some pretty good budget smokes I've found. Most are in the $1.00 to $3.00 range. Most of these I've found off Cigars International, although they are offered on other sites as well. If anyone has any that I should add to the list please reply!

Nica Libre - I made a thread about these and they gained a lot of popularity. You can get a box of 20 on cigarbid for under $40.00 buy-it-now. They are said to be similar to the Padron Thousand series, but look like a Padron Anni.

El Mejor Emerald - These are suppose to be pretty good smokes. You can get these for around $35.00 on cigarbid buy-it-now.

El Mejor Espresso - Said to be very similar in taste to the Nestor Reserve Maduro's which got a 93 rating. They look very good but haven't heard much about them from others.

Nestor Reserve Maduro - Speaking of Nestor, why not go with them? I heard great things from people. Strong rich taste, great appearance and a great value. 93 rated coal black box pressed torpedo's at $2.00 a stick.

5 Vegas Classic - This is the go-to smoke for many people. You can pick up a nice box on cigarbid for under $40.00 for 20 sticks. Less than $2.00 a stick. I'd recommend the Fifty-Five, 5.5" x 55 box pressed.

5 Vegas Gold - If you love milder cigars, this is a great stick. Nice Connecticut shade wrapper, mild yet flavorful. Can get a box of 20 on cigarbid for around $40.00 and some change.

5 Vegas A - Welcome to the darkside of 5 Vegas. These are great. Dark maduro wrapped medium-full smokes that come cedar wrapped. Gotta love it. A lot of people love these smokes. Can get around $2.00 a stick on cigarbid.

5 Vegas Miami - Made by Don Pepin Garcia, these things are great. They are a bit more expensive than the other 5 Vegas cigars, but are well worth the price. You can find a good deal under Joe's Allstars or on cigarbid which makes them around $3.00 a stick.

Cuba Libre - Made by Nestor Plasencia these are some pretty good quality smokes. They retail for about $3.00 a stick but you can find them on cigarbid for around $2.00 or less. A full bodied smoke with lots of flavor and a nice dark corojo wrapper.

La Vieja Habana - I heard a lot of good things recently about these. Drew Estate makes a lot of top quality smokes, and these are his budget sticks. They come in Cameroon, Maduro (I linked to Maduro), Connecticut, and Corojo.

Legend Series - This is an exclusive series made for Cigars International. There are 11 different companies that made a cigar for this series including; Don Pepin Garcia, Rocky Patel, Perdomo, Camacho, Drew Estate, Graycliff, La Aurora, Cusano, Nestor Plasencia, etc. Normally between $2.50 to $3.00 a smoke depending on the cigar, you can get for around $2.00 or less on cigarbid.

Isla Del Sol - Another great smoke by Drew Estate. Use to be around $30.00 a box but recently doubled in price. I'm sure you can still get for around $30.00 on cigarbid. These are infused with coffee flavors and have a sweetened tip. If you like sweet cigars, this is for you!

Onyx Reserve - Another dark maduro beauty similar to the Nestor Reserve. These ones cost just a little bit more, but received a 94 rating. You can find them on cigarbid pretty cheap.

Original Cubans - Haven't heard much of anything on Puff about these, not many have tried them. They look great though and have received some pretty good fan mail on CI's website. May be worth trying for around $1.25 a stick on cigarbid.

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte - This was one of Rocky Patel's first cigars he made. Comes in Maduro or a Sun Grown. I'd go with Maduro. They nice boxed press smokes. Can get for under $2.00 a stick on cigarbid.

Perdomo Mistakes - Cameroon or Maduro, I'd go with Maduro. These are great smokes by Perdomo. The only mistake is they aren't boxed pressed and no cigar band. None the less, they are a great smoke. Can get for under $2.00 a stick on cigarbid.

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Wheels - Under $2.00 a stick and can get cheaper on cigarbid. Nice maduro freshly rolled cigars where the tobacco is already aged. Only problem is they come in bundles of 50, so you got to buy a lot.

Tierra del Sol - Haven't heard to much about these... They are made by Perdomo and I generally like all his stuff. They come in Natural or Maduro, once again I'm a maduro man and go with the maduro's. $2.00 a stick.

Flor De Oliva - Made by Oliva who makes some of the best smokes around today. CI doesn't offer different types but they do make a Maduro, Corojo, Gold and a few others if I'm not mistaken.

Benchmades - These are pretty good budget smokes. Made by Don Pepin Garcia for Ashton who always makes quality smokes. They are about $3.00 a smoke. Not sure if these are Holts Exclusive or not.

Fumadores - This is made by Don Pepin Garcia's son Jose. Once again, I'm not sure if these are Holts exclusive but I cannot find them elsewhere. Good $2.00 smoke!

*Random Budget Smokes*

There is a ton of other bundle budget cigars I don't know much about, but may be worth checking out since they are only a buck a stick or less... Most are probably trash, but you may find a diamond in the rough. If anyone has any that I should add to the list please reply!

Flor del Todo
Free Cuba
Calle Ocho
John Bull
Ghurka Sherpa
Ghurka Park Avenue
Profesor Sila
Puros Indios Viejo
Pirates Gold
Brocatus
Bahia B-Line
La Cuna Habano
Black Sheep
Argyle
Babalu
Fine Catch
Herfdog
Savoy Maduro
Cigar.com Blue Label
Cigar.com Brazilian Label
Cigar.com Cameroon Label
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Cigar.com Cuban Label
Cigar.com Purple Label
Cigar.com Red Label
Primeros Regionals - Costa Rican
Primeros Regionals - Cuban
Primeros Regionals - Dominican
Primeros Regionals - Honduran
Primeros Regionals - Nicaraguan

*Online Cigar Retailers Overview*

Here is just a general overview on some of the major cigar retailers on the internet. If anyone has any that I should add to the list please reply!

CigarsInternational.com is perhaps my favorite online retailer. They offer great prices on the widest selection of cigars. They also have some damn nice exclusives like the new Nica Libre's, and the great 5 Vegas. In my opinion they have the best selection of samplers as well. They also got some good deals like Joe's Daily Deal and the Make Me an Offer.

Cigarbid.com aka the devil site. You can find some hell of a deals on this site. Its similar to ebay, its a cigar based auction site. Most people call it the devil site because its addictive. You find yourself browsing it all hours of the day looking to snag a great deal. And there are plenty of great deals on there. They are owned by Cigars International and offer anything thats in the Cigars International store.

Cigar.com are owned by Cigars International and are generally more upscale in the price. They have a few upscale exclusives that may be worth checking out, as well as a few budget smokes that may be worth checking out. They generally offer most of what CI has to offer, but their prices seem to be higher.

JRCigars.com is most famous for their "Alternatives" lines. They offer cigars that are said to have "similar" tastes to other more expensive cigars. They are generally under $2.00 a stick. Some like em, some don't. The "Cuban Alternative" line has gotten some praise, but the JR Edicion Limitada Alternatives are said to be very good. They also have a very wide selection of cigars. JRCigars has many retail stores nation wide as well.

Famous-smoke.com is perhaps one of my favorite online stores. They have a wide selection of cigars at great prices. I love their 5 pack deals. They offer cheap 5 pack deals for Robusto size cigars for hundreds of different big brands. Huge savings to be had there. Their exclusives tend to be more upscale rather than budget smokes, which I also like. The Famous 70th Anniversary line with cigars made by Padron, Perdomo, Plasencia, Don Pepin Garcia, La Aurora, Cusana and Camacho.

ThompsonCigars.com has some pretty good samplers. I prefer Cigars International for samplers, but Thompson offers a few nice deals. I generally find their boxes over priced though. I've also heard of some bad customer support and shady business tactics from them. If the price is right though, I'd buy from them.

Holts.com is another of my favorite. Its in my top three online cigar distributors with Famous and CI. They got some of the best exclusives, not really budget but nice exclusives. Rocky Patel Ocean Club, Old Henry by DPG, Fumadors by DPG, Benchmades by DPG, Casa Royale by DPG, Padron Legacy, etc. etc. More upscale exclusive blends rather than budget blends. Holts also has some great pricing on 6 packs. Limited secection but what they offer have great prices.

MikesCigars.com - I don't have too much experience with Mike's Cigars, but I do receive their catalogs. They got a wide selection of cigars at prices to match the top competitors. They have great samplers as well. Whats unique about their samplers is they come in 3 different sizes. Usually 5 different cigars, you can choose 2 of each cigar, 4 of each cigar or a whopping 10 of each cigar. Definitely worth checking out!

TabooCigars.com is an all around great site. They are mostly known for their own cigars. They are relatively inexpensive, generally around $5.00 a smoke, and they often offer exclusive discounts to Puff members. They really are some top quality smokes. The Limited Reserve series is one of their best in my honest opinion, which comes in Connecticut, Maduro and my favorite Havana. I had some of these that I gave out during a party and they got rave reviews. Some even compared them to Cuban cigars. They also offer some other high end smokes like Arturo Fuente, Oliva, Padron, etc.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great work Cory!
I just saved this thread in order to share with others in the future. 
Thanks for making/keeping the puff community great.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> Great work Cory!
> I just saved this thread in order to share with others in the future.
> Thanks for making/keeping the puff community great.


Your welcome! If you have any suggestions of things to add or edit let me know!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very good list here! As far as websites go you might also want to try SeriousCigars.com premium cigars at discount prices I have not placed an order as of yet but they have some of the lowest box prices I have seen and free shipping on boxes to boot.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great job!

I think for the money, the 5 Vegas Miami is HANDS DOWN the best cigar for the money!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

One online e-tailer you didn't mention, that is my favorite, is: cigarplace.biz. They have a great assortment, great service and generally the best prices I have found. Find a better price they will match it. Their website also has Live inventory. By far, IMO, the best e-tailer out there. And no I don't work for them. lol


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I nominate this for a sticky!


----------



## RInewbie (Aug 1, 2009)

I would have to agree, def a sticky......


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

I am fairly new to cigars and I was wondering if you know anything on good budget sampler packs?


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking to start filling the humidor very soon. Great Thread!!!!

STICKY!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank You!!! Outstanding list for those of us just starting to enjoy cigars without breaking the bank! :bowdown:


----------



## Harley_Rob (Jul 26, 2009)

This is a great thread for newbies like me. Thanks!! I will be frequently checking this one.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

sticky material....


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Coming from a newbie here,Thanks


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

If I may add to your list... Don't mean to hijack the thread just want to add some on here.

Arturo Fuente Natural Brevas Royale 5"1/2 * 42 $2.16
Arturo Fuente Natural Brevas Royale 5"1/2 * 42

Arturo Fuente Natural Curly Head Deluxe 6"1/2 * 43 $2.57
Arturo Fuente Natural Curly Head Deluxe 6"1/2 * 43

Carlos Torano Dominico $2.25-$3.00 Habano or Maduro
Carlos Torano Dominico - Cigar.com

Cu-Avana Connecticut or Maduro $2.65-$3.45
Cu-Avana - Cigar.com

Cusano P1 Maduro $1.69-$3.45
Cusano P1 - Cigar.com

Montesino By Fuente $2.40-$7.00 Connecticut Habano Maduro
Montesino by Fuente - Cigar.com

Punch Habano, Maduro, double maduro $2.09-$8.00
Punch - Cigar.com

Rocky Patel R4 Hadano, Maduro $3.00-$4.00
Rocky Patel R4 - Cigar.com

And for my acid fans you have the 2nds (bundles of 25) for $22.50 ($0.90 ea)
ACID Mistakes - Cigars International


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

GJProductions said:


> I am fairly new to cigars and I was wondering if you know anything on good budget sampler packs?


Welcome to Puff. I'll PM you this so you get it as well.

For newbies I would recommend variety samplers. Those are ones that give you 10-20 different smokes at a good price. Gives you a chance to experience a wide variety and expand your pallet.

The Kitchen Sink sampler on CI is great too. Around $3.00 a smoke you get to try 20 different cigars. Some are budget cigars I listed like Cuba Libre, 5 Vegas, El Mejor, etc. But theres also some upscale smokes in there like the highly rated Rocky Patel Decade, Padilla Habano, Graycliff 1666 etc.

One sampler I'm dying to try is the Ghurka Doppelganger. 20 DIFFERENT cigars all made by Ghurka. Good chance to try a lot of diff stuff. Around $3.00 a smoke and includes some that are $20.00 value.

They also have the new Salacious Sizzler which gives you 19 different smokes at around $2.50 a stick. A lot of good stuff in there too. CAO Black ltd., Romeo y Julieta 1875, Onyx Reserve, etc. Also includes some of the budget sticks that Kitchen Sink includes.

The best samplers on Cigars International are the ones with 4-5 different sticks and they give you 4-5 of each. Usually they are all top notch and come between 50-80% discount.

Look around and keep mental notes of what you see. Eventually you will know how to spot the killer deals.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> If I may add to your list... Don't mean to hijack the thread just want to add some on here.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Natural Brevas Royale 5"1/2 * 42 $2.16
> Arturo Fuente Natural Brevas Royale 5"1/2 * 42
> ...


Thanks Smitty, I may give it some more updates.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow lot of good INFO! 
Thanks!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WOW!!! That's outstanding work Cory!!!:hail:

That's gonna really be helpful to ALOT of people. THANKS!!!


I'll throw in a sticky vote as well!!!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of maybe separating the online cigar retailer list and overview into its own thread with more details, and people can reply with their experiences and a review of the different shops. I've already found 3-4 other pretty good shops that should be added. Aren't as main stream but have a wide selection and good pricing.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Thanks guys. I was thinking of maybe separating the online cigar retailer list and overview into its own thread with more details, and people can reply with their experiences and a review of the different shops. I've already found 3-4 other pretty good shops that should be added. Aren't as main stream but have a wide selection and good pricing.


Sounds like a great idea to me.

Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my. Joe Cigar Daily Deal

Todays deal is 10x Padilla 1932, one of my favorite smokes for $3.00 a stick! Hopefully I got enough $ left over from buying my humidor to get this!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

There is also some good info on cheap smokes in this thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/57242-official-txmatts-cheap-smokes-thread.html


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, I intend on buying the kitchen sink sampler. haha I am pretty excited for them to come in.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job Cory. Thanks for your hard work.

One of the finest for the money and a personal favorite of mine is the Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedo made bu Oliva. CI price $69.95 for a box of 25. That's less than $2.80 a stick. And I have found them for under $50 a box on Cbid.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Great job Cory. Thanks for your hard work.
> 
> One of the finest for the money and a personal favorite of mine is the Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedo made bu Oliva. CI price $69.95 for a box of 25. That's less than $2.80 a stick. And I have found them for under $50 a box on Cbid.


Yeah I saw them and a few others that I will need to update list with.  Those are great.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice job Cory! We appreciate the time you put in on this.


----------



## Cyber (Aug 3, 2009)

La Aurora Coronas are 49$ a box of 25 at ***************.com and they are a great smoke IMHO
Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Manchas are 46$ a box of 20 and rated a 91 by Cigar Insider. I have then here and they are top notch smokes!


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

My favorite bargain smoke by far is the Slow Aged Maduro by Perdomo. The Natural is not nearly as good in my opinion and the filler does not even look the same, but I have never been dissapointed by the Maduros. Nearly perfect construction, very nice medium body, nice clean Nicaraguan maduro flavor, and they perform perfectly every time with straight long ashes. I just scored a box of 20 for $28 on cbid.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Snomoskier said:


> My favorite bargain smoke by far is the Slow Aged Maduro by Perdomo. The Natural is not nearly as good in my opinion and the filler does not even look the same, but I have never been dissapointed by the Maduros. Nearly perfect construction, very nice medium body, nice clean Nicaraguan maduro flavor, and they perform perfectly every time with straight long ashes. I just scored a box of 20 for $28 on cbid.


Thanks Dustin. Good call on those. Never even noticed them before. I pretty much like anything made by the big 3 P's (Perdomo, Padilla, Padron). Going to have to give these a try.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cyber said:


> La Aurora Coronas are 49$ a box of 25 at ***************.com and they are a great smoke IMHO
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Manchas are 46$ a box of 20 and rated a 91 by Cigar Insider. I have then here and they are top notch smokes!


Sancho Panza are another smoke that has totally flown under my radar. Have anyone else tried these? They any good?

Sancho Panza
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte

I'm interested in hearing more on these 3.


----------



## Cyber (Aug 3, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Sancho Panza are another smoke that has totally flown under my radar. Have anyone else tried these? They any good?
> 
> Sancho Panza
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro
> ...


I have the double maduro here as well, ok in my mouth as I type this, it is a GREAT cigar. Full bodied and a true joy to smoke!

Slight chocolate spice and nutty flavor, even burn and IMHO one of the best I have smoked. Now I have a thing about the cigar flavor as it changes when chewed. I like to chew the nub for several hours after the smoke. This cigar holds up and changes to a creamy nutty flavor that I have only found before in cigars that come from a island south of me.  It never seems to go bitter and is a true joy. I am tempted to order several boxes and make this my daily smoke. 8)


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! Most excellent post for the newcomer or even some who are not as experienced as others. I've been smoking cigars for just over 4 years and found this post very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, very impressive list. I will definately show this list to some of my friends who are just starting with cigars. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great list, very helpful even for a guy like me who's been smoking for 5+ years. I smoke a few of these on a regular basis: 5-Vegas A, Onyx Reserve, Super Fuerte, Flor de Oliva, Pirates Gold (only if I get them really cheap). 

The only one's I'd add are some other Indian Tabac's: Cameroon Legend, Fire, & Maduro....haven't had a bad one actually.

Oh yeah & sometimes you can get the Oliva Serie G pretty cheap, very good cigars.

My .02


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

I really enjoy the Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend. Havn't tried the other kinds though.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't say I recommend the Puros Indios Viejo uke: Buying a bundle of 20 for $40 off of CI was a big mistake.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Great post, thanks! I have a really bad habit of drawing a direct correlation between price and quality, despite having been proven wrong on several occasions. This'll be a good point of reference to try out some cheaper smokes.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I enjoy some of these cheap cigars that are good

-robusto deluxe (CI has em) 

-JM's

and the Flor de Olivas I see you have those on the list. Those are awesome.

I just ordered a box of Brocatus cigars from CI their like 1.40 each so when those come in I'll tell you all how they were.

I'm planning on trying some cigars under the buck a stick and every day values on CI.

Thanks


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a link to more online retailers and other sites http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/126373-how-shop-cigars-line-8.html


----------



## cee3 (Jun 29, 2009)

From a newbie, Thanks! Great information. I'm expecting a shipment of Padilla Signature 1932 from CI's daily special the other day.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

teoulennon said:


> Here is a link to more online retailers and other sites http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/126373-how-shop-cigars-line-8.html


Thanks for the link! I will definately use that


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Sancho Panza are another smoke that has totally flown under my radar. Have anyone else tried these? They any good?


I have smoked a couple of boxes of both the double maduro and the xtra fuerte. My fav's are the double maduro alicante and the lancero. Deep rich maduro taste, full body, lots of smoke and very well constructed. To me the extra fuerte are not as refined. Still a good smoke, well constructed and decent flavor, but the double maduro's are my pick.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I may have an update on the list as early as tomorrow.


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Repped - nice list. Another vote here for Flor De Oliva. My first smoke and I recently smoked one after three years and it moved back into the weekly rotation.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice job with this list! Well done! In your others list is the Flor del Todo... I must say this is one of the worst cigars I have ever had! I agree with everything listed in your main section, thanks for all the work.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for a great thread!!!

Another vote for Serious Cigars. Excellent retailer.



rudeJARHEAD said:


> I have smoked a couple of boxes of both the double maduro and the xtra fuerte. My fav's are the double maduro alicante and the lancero. Deep rich maduro taste, full body, lots of smoke and very well constructed. To me the extra fuerte are not as refined. Still a good smoke, well constructed and decent flavor, but the double maduro's are my pick.


Personally, I'm not crazy about the original natural Sancho Panzas, in case anyone is wondering about those.

And...I gotta say...I disagree with you on the double maduro vs extra fuerte. The double maduros are very good, but the extra fuertes are better, IMO. I like the Madrid size.

That said, the double maduros are also very good. I've actually got a box of extra fuerte madrids and a box of double maduro Cervantes in my cooler right now!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. As a noob trying to work on filling his humidor with quality sticks, this was a great place to start. 

I appreciate the work you put into this thread. :yo:


J


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This post deserved a sticky


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Ill have to give some of these a try for every day smokes


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Another thank you from a newbie for taking the time to create this thread! Lots to learn here. You've provided a great outline for lots of fun research.

I also agree about the Flor De Oliva. It's my third cigar in my re-discovery, so I don't have that much to go on, but it was GOOD! CI had a video that talked about the sweetness of the cap and I noticed that too. It was kind of nice and I've never had that experience before.

I'm not ready to commit to a larger quantity of anything, but this guy is on my list for an everyday cigar.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread could use an updating 

I'll see if I can get around to it some time this weekend.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Excellent list, thanks for the recommendations! This is sticky material.


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

This is a great thread. Can't wait to try some of the suggestions!:cowboyic9:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

bump, what the heck


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

a great bump. How did this one slip away into the dark recesses of the forum?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I have it bookmarked! along with a few others, thought the newbies might appreciate it.


----------



## gnarwrangler (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes! This is thread has been awesome for wading through the dark recesses of the devil site.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome list! Perfect for this poor, young married college student.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I am best 3/4 of those and very much appreciate this thread as well!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I dunno, there are some pretty terrible sticks mixed in there. Some of the list just seems to be it's cheap so let's add it. I like cheap sticks but I like good sticks better. For me to even consider spending $1/stick it still has to be good!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Feeling like these belong in the thread,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...289603-new-cigar-sampling-routine-habits.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...smokes-under-1-dollar-el-cheapo-thread-7.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/290099-battle-budget-cigars.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/289386-buy-not.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/275268-brands-i-trust-thread.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/276503-round-out-my-regulars-5.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/276485-whats-your-bang-buck-5.html

There is also a best $2 or less smoke and best $3 or less smoke thread, if any one has these please throw them up here if you would.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Feeling like these belong in the thread,
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...289603-new-cigar-sampling-routine-habits.html
> 
> ...


Great list! I found the $2 one and the $5 one:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279112-best-cigars-under-2-a.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...19-best-cigar-youve-smoked-less-than-5-a.html


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

great post and thread!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't see the Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 listed and knew I had to right that wrong. Bundles of 20 robustos are $39.99 everyday at CI and occasionally show up on cbid for a few bucks less. These are way better than they should be at that price and look pretty cool as well.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

jimrockford said:


> I didn't see the Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 listed and knew I had to right that wrong. Bundles of 20 robustos are $39.99 everyday at CI and occasionally show up on cbid for a few bucks less. These are way better than they should be at that price and look pretty cool as well.


I was thinking the same thing. I just received my first bundle of the 2002's on Wednesday. Threw all but one in the freezer (because I dont want beetles eating my sticks) and lit one up a few minutes later. Good flavor and a little chimney for 2$ a stick. Picked mine up on a Freefall for 38$ including shipping.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Great list! I found the $2 one and the $5 one:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279112-best-cigars-under-2-a.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...19-best-cigar-youve-smoked-less-than-5-a.html


Thanks Ghad! I couldnt find them.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sticky!! I agree with most of the selections.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

This list just gives me a lot of ideas. I want to start with the blue label and work my way through them all!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

been a month this needs a bump.


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 13, 2009)

Since I just start, budget smoking guide is where I need to start. Great information. Thank you.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome post and I've been enjoying some on your list for a while as my daily smokes. You can't beat some of the house brands from some major e-tailors!

My regualar's are:
Cigar.com Cuban Label
Cigar.com Sun Label
Cigar's International Black Legend
Cigar's International Red Legend
Cigar's International Green Legend
JR.Com's Padron Copycat
El Major Green
Pirate's Gold
Rocky Patel 1992 Seconds
Cigars International Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Second


----------



## INKDEMON (Sep 30, 2011)

Harley_Rob said:


> This is a great thread for newbies like me. Thanks!! I will be frequently checking this one.


Agreed. As I look further into this forum,I see its a great place with a great deal of knowledge and some very good members! Thanks!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've compiled and the list for quick access, next 'll try and alphabetise it when I have time.

5 Vegas Classic

5 Vegas Gold

5 Vegas A

5 Vegas Miami

Cuba Libre

La Vieja Habana

Isla Del Sol

Onyx Reserve

Original Cubans

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte

Perdomo Mistakes

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Wheels

Tierra del Sol

Flor De Oliva

Benchmades

Fumadores

Flor del Todo

Free Cuba

Calle Ocho

John Bull

Ghurka Sherpa

Ghurka Park Avenue

Profesor Sila

Puros Indios Viejo

Pirates Gold

Brocatus

Bahia B-Line

La Cuna Habano

Black Sheep

Argyle

Babalu

Fine Catch

Herfdog

Savoy Maduro

Cigar.com Blue 
Label

Cigar.com Brazilian Label

Cigar.com Cameroon Label

Cigar.com Corojo Label

Cigar.com Cuban Label

Cigar.com Purple Label

Cigar.com Red Label

Primeros Regionals - Costa Rican

Primeros Regionals - Cuban

Primeros Regionals - Dominican

Primeros Regionals - Honduran

Primeros Regionals - Nicaraguan

Arturo Fuente Natural Brevas Royale 5"1/2 * 42

Arturo Fuente Natural Curly Head Deluxe 6"1/2 * 43

Carlos Torano Dominico - Cigar.com

Cu-Avana - Cigar.com

Cusano P1 - Cigar.com

Montesino by Fuente - Cigar.com

Punch - Cigar.com

Rocky Patel R4 - Cigar.com

ACID Mistakes - Cigars International

Sol Cubano Series B - Cigar.com

La Aurora Petit Corona Cigars-Gotham Cigars

Slow-Aged Lot 826 by Perdomo - Cigars International

Sancho Panza

Sancho Panza Double Maduro

Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte

Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend - Cigars International

Indian Tabac Maduro - Cigars International

Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 - Cigars International

Nica Libre

El Mejor Emerald

El Mejor Espresso

Nestor Reserve Maduro

Cigars

CI Legends Series - Cigars International

J·RCigars.com: JR ALTERNATIVE

Rocky Patel Vintage Seconds - Cigar.com

Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Seconds - Cigars International


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

It would be a shame to leave doscaballoscigars.com out of this list...

They have excellent prices and carry a wide variety of Cuban Crafters products for a very good price. I had an issue with a cutter, they sent me out a new one with no questions asked and didn't even ask me to send the bad one back! (I did though, of course).

If you're looking for a CC Perfect Cutter, this is definitely the place to get it!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> It would be a shame to leave doscaballoscigars.com out of this list...
> 
> They have excellent prices and carry a wide variety of Cuban Crafters products for a very good price. I had an issue with a cutter, they sent me out a new one with no questions asked and didn't even ask me to send the bad one back! (I did though, of course).
> 
> If you're looking for a CC Perfect Cutter, this is definitely the place to get it!


I only listed the cigars, not the places, I'll add them when I have time


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Might want to add Tampa Sweethearts for budget Fuente flavor. I love me some T500s.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My suggestion is to check out the daily deals from CI and Cigar.com. You can get really great deals on high quality smokes for 3-4 bucks a stick in a ten pack shipped. It's not unusual to get great sticks for less than the box price. I've filled my humi this way.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## itsDan (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't see Don Rafael get mentioned. One of my top budget sticks next to GHV 2002 from CI.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Those are decent, ive got a few in the humi


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice list, however i tried the "original cubans"- they were terrible, nothing like what i read on CI. I do like the Ghurka Park Ave, got a 10 pack for 7.50 on Cbid, really smooth, buttery toss around cigars. I give those to my buddies who smoke half a Montecristo and tell me all cigars taste the same.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Great job!
> 
> I think for the money, the 5 Vegas Miami is HANDS DOWN the best cigar for the money!


Agree with you there...$3.50 a stick for the PC which always has a great draw and that DPG flavor. Also like the M5 which can be had for less than $3 a stick on cbid, especially when it's on free fall (which is quite frequently)


----------

